# Historical Perspective on Non-resi's



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

You may not believe this, but the Non-resident waterfowler problem in North Dakota was a hot topic in the late 1800's.

From American Duck Shooting, by George Bird Grinnell (1901):
On page 321 he speaks about the wisdom of the Non-resident Act that required a fee of $25 to hunt waterfowl in North Dakota. (compares to about $500 in 2002)

"I know this license law has stopped much shooting and cut off much non-resident travel to North Dakota, for the gun stores of St. Paul and Minneapolis complain that it hurts their trade with sportsmen who outfit for shooting trips to the northwest. Even the railroads don't like the law for it lessens their traffic. The ducks, however, are to be congratulated upon it, and so are those whose fate enables them to get a look in one of the greatest remaining sporting grounds in America."

Seems the guys running the joint long ago had some values. ND was also one of the first states to enact a limit - 25 birds (see p. 596). They wanted to preserve the resource, waterfowling. I am sure most non-resi's would prefere th current solution of HPC to raising the fee to $500 or more.

M.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Do not be so sure. The guys hunting with guides and paying $250 to $500 per day would probably pay $500 for a license if they knew they would get one. Damn the rest of you.

Montana has a system where you pay more $$ for outfitter sponsored licenses.

License Type Price 
*Nonresident Big Game Combination
$638.00

Outfitter Sponsored Big Game Combination
$1,025.00* :eyeroll:

additional info :

Variable Priced Licensing Advisory Council Members Sought

Montana Fish, Wildlife, & Parks is seeking two volunteers for the Variable Priced Licensing Council. The council determines the criteria for setting the market value for outfitter-sponsored nonresident big-game hunting licenses and annually submits its fee recommendations to the FWP Commission.

"We are seeking a licensed big-game hunting outfitter and a member from the sporting public," said Hank Worsech, chief of FWP's license bureau.

The council is made up of five members, including a commissioner and two sporting-public and two hunting-outfitter members that each represent western and eastern Montana interests. The council meets for one day, usually in early August. The appointment is for a four-year term with an option of an additional one-term reappointment. FWP Director Jeff Hagener appoints members to the Variable Priced Licensing Council.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

MOST, as in " I am sure most non-resi's would prefer the current solution.."

I hope you didn't miss the main point in all your zeal, this was not only a problem in the last century, but it was an issue in the century before that!
ND'er have a long long history of trying to preserve their heritage.

M.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Yah, I saw the "most" too late, the send key was already tagged.

Still money always seems to win over other strategies. HP Caps ==>

will outfitters still get their quota ?

if they do, the money they can charge for a hunt should increase since they are now selling a product that is much more limited in quantity, which could in turn provide them with more resources to lease land.

the tornado keeps churning - sucking away both the good and the bad.


----------

